# Rejected Windows 7 Artwork ThemePack



## iMav (Dec 6, 2009)

8 high res images of the Rejected Windows 7 Artworks. Made a theme as well. 

*th08.deviantart.net/fs51/300W/f/2009/339/5/0/Windows_7_Rejected_Artwork_05_by_mav3.jpg

*th09.deviantart.net/fs51/300W/i/2009/339/6/1/Windows_7_Rejected_Artwork_02_by_mav3.jpg

Download : Rejected Windows 7 Artworks ThemePack.

For more visit : [Wallpapers & Theme] High Res Rejected Windows 7 Artwork | I'm Just Being Manan


----------



## ico (Feb 27, 2010)

The second wallpaper looks great on a Mac.

Thanks.


----------



## rhitwick (Feb 27, 2010)

Hey iMav, good to see u here aftr a long time...


----------



## latino_ansari (Feb 27, 2010)

yeah.... seeing u after long time ...


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Feb 27, 2010)

Thread posted on 06-12-2009, 11:48 PM. why you guys saying those kinna things.

Anyway those wallies are nice


----------



## iMav (Mar 5, 2010)

rhitwick said:


> Hey iMav, good to see u here aftr a long time...





latino_ansari said:


> yeah.... seeing u after long time ...



I keep dropping by every now and then


----------



## Anorion (Mar 6, 2010)

@iMav: The first one is pretty awesome.


----------

